# Audi R15 chassis numbers



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone seen the entry list of sebring where the chassis numbers of the entries should be listed? Anyone know what the R15s at Sebrings chassis numbers are? Are there only two R15s at sebring or did audi take a thrid car (T-car), like they did in 2007 and 2008 with the R10s?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R15 chassis numbers (lappies)*

Audi mentioned the #'s in a pre-Sebring press release.
And I do believe that Audi does have 1-2 spare tubs already, with a couple more likely done before Le Mans. That's just common sense-Audi doesn't want to have happen to them what happened to Peugeot last year.


----------

